# Any recommendations



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

on a meat slicer[machine] that don't break the bank? And not a sharp knife please.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Loraina Bobbitt  
Sorry bud just could't help myself :redface: I will talk to my one bud who has a few of them and see what he says is the best for the $$$


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Do that, and keep youze minds outta da gutter. I'll thunks you later.


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

Just bought a Waring Pro reconditioned from Cabelas for $50. haven't tried it on raw meat yet sliced a ham, not real crazy about the plastic follower but it slices fine , adjusts good, and easy to clean.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

WV, got access to one deer tenderloin and will make jerky. If it turns out , I'll send you some.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

they seem to work better if the meat is about 1/2 froze ... I've had one from Sears for about 15 years but maybe only use it once a year ... does ok for what it is


----------

